# Carrier Air conditioner Keeps Freezing up



## LoveShires (7 mo ago)

So I had my entire inside and outside ac replaced 07/2018. They replaced it from a 4 ton to a 5 ton Carrier unit from a Trane unit that I had. Ever since they installed it there’s been nothing but problems such as freezing up all the time. The company that installed it sent different technicians all the time to assess the problem, till finally the supervisor himself came to assess and they replaced the inside of the unit. After that it worked for a while until after the warranty expired and the ac continued to freeze up. I had other companies including one from my community and they can’t understand why it keeps freezing up. It feels like 106 degrees here in the part of central Florida I live in and the darn thing keeps freezing up. They checked to see if it was clogged and it was not, they check for Freon and it’s ok on that they said. I don't understand how any of these people can’t find the problem. At the beginning when they installed it there was this black goo coming out from the condenser outside and they couldn’t explain what it was including the supervisor even though I took lots of pictures and a video to show them. They said it couldn’t be the compressor because it was completely enclosed. So no good explanation. Its been nothing but problems. Maybe someone here has better sense.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Without more info we certainly can't diagnose this problem. You definitely need to call a reputable company and get them to look over the unit and see what's going on. 
Some observations:
1) for an evaporator to freeze, it has to be below 32F, , if they checked the charge, how did they do it? Obviously the low side is too low. Could be low charge, a restriction and lots more. TXV failure?
2) the black goo looks like degraded compressor oil can look, but I dunno, obviously the compressor is working or it wouldn't get colt enough to freeze


----------



## LoveShires (7 mo ago)

channellxbob said:


> Without more info we certainly can't diagnose this problem. You definitely need to call a reputable company and get them to look over the unit and see what's going on.
> Some observations:
> 1) for an evaporator to freeze, it has to be below 32F, , if they checked the charge, how did they do it? Obviously the low side is too low. Could be low charge, a restriction and lots more. TXV failure?
> 2) the black goo looks like degraded compressor oil can look, but I dunno, obviously the compressor is working or it wouldn't get colt enough to freeze


Del Air installed this system and they were the ones that came out multiple times and couldn’t supposedly figure out the problem. So I called a company here in my community and nothing. They connected the hoses at the outside unit to check for freon. So I don’t know what else to do.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Well I guess I mean there are only so many things that cause freeze ups. Low charge, restriction, low airflow, defective txv etc. It shouldn't take a genius tech to figure it out.


----------

